# Necron Warrior Gauss Conversion???



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I recently started a Necron army and found myself irritated with the green tubes they give you to fill the barrel of the gauss flayers with. Its hard to paint overtop of them (NM)and make it look like a different colour of gauss), so I was wondering if I could replace them with one of the two barrels that come on a gauss blaster sprue (from the Necron Immortals/Deathmarks pack). The only thing I'm not quite sure of is whether there close in scale. But if they are then i could make 10 warriors per Immortals pack (and just make the immortals with Tesla or just make Deathmarks altogether.

thanks for any help!

-Big Mek Lugnutz


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

You could. How are they hard to paint over, out of curiosity? In theory the whole model should be black when you spray it. I've never had trouble with spraypaint not adhering to the acrylic surface (Of course I use Krylon Fusion which is designed to bond to plastic, so...)


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

You could but I dont think the gauss blaster tubes are big enough, I was going to do it the other way around and put in green rods - it was too small a gap to put it in, however in one of the white dwarves Joe Tomazewski had done something similar so it would be interesting to know how he did it.


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> You could. How are they hard to paint over, out of curiosity? In theory the whole model should be black when you spray it. I've never had trouble with spraypaint not adhering to the acrylic surface (Of course I use Krylon Fusion which is designed to bond to plastic, so...)


What I meant by "paint" is not simply base coating it and lathering paint over top. I'm talking about making a NMM crystalline effect, (which I have done before, but not on a spherical object).

I guess I'll try measuring it out when I get home. Even if there was a bit more conversion work to be done, it would still be worth it (for someone as picky as I am  )


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

I was initially going to suggest just base coating and then painting over top but I see now that's not what you're going for. I have actually seen someone make a conversion out of the immortal guns for the necron warriors. I'll see if I can find a link and show you.


EDIT: http://darkfuturegaming.blogspot.ca/2012/03/necron-warrior-conversion-tutorial.html

There you go.. haven't read the entire article so I can't tell how helpful this may be


----------

